# HELP DXG-308 Digital Camera



## Hunni2xO (Sep 27, 2005)

I have the DXG-308 Digital Camera and I installed all the software and hardware in it a while ago, and I even have put many pictures from my camera onto my computer. I hadn't used my laptop over the summer while I was home, and now that I'm back at school, it won't let me put pictures on. I used to be able to just hook up the camera to the computer through a USB cord and then a window would pop up and I followed instructions from there, but now all it does it recognize it and then nothing pops up. I've tried reinstalling it and everything, but no luck.. HELP!!


----------



## rrlr420 (Sep 26, 2004)

when you hook up your camera go to my computer and see if it is shown as a storage device. if it is go into the folder and copy or move the pictures where you want them.


----------



## trelmyx (Oct 11, 2005)

I HAVE A dxg 308 digital camera AND I JUST SET THE DATE AND TIME AFTER I DID THAT I LOST ALL THE PICKS I HAD TAKEN THAT DAY WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## Hunni2xO (Sep 27, 2005)

I went to My Computer and there is no storage device folder.. any other advice? thanks.


----------



## Kasimir (Jul 25, 2005)

Are you running XP,2K or Win9x ?


----------



## Hunni2xO (Sep 27, 2005)

i have XP


----------



## Kasimir (Jul 25, 2005)

Click on Start,Run and in the box type Regedit.
Go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB.
You will see various folders named Vid_0000&Pid0000.
Open these folders one by one,highlighting their contents.
On the right pane for each of them look for the string DeviceDesc.
Identify which folder pertains to your camera.
Disconnect your camera,delete the folder,reboot and reconnect it.


----------



## Hunni2xO (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank you so much for helping me.. I had some problems and it's probably because I'm doing something incorrectly. I found the DeviceDesc for my camera, but when I went to delete it, it said "Unable to delete all specified values." What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Kasimir (Jul 25, 2005)

It's a permissions issue.Highlight HKLocal Machine,right click and Select Permissions.
Highlight Everyone and allow Full control.Click Advanced then select both boxes at the foot of the window.
Reboot and try again.
Cheers
Kasimir


----------



## mellhennessy (Nov 7, 2005)

I had the same problem and this is what i had to do so maybe you have to to give it a try 

How do I transfer files from my DXG-308 digital camera to my computer? 

Thank you, for your contacting DXG Technology USA INC. The Digital Camera Company. I would like to thank you for your patience while we resolve this technical issue. 

DXG-308 File Transfer Procedure 


Instructions to transfer files are below. (You may also find it helpful to refer to DXG-308 

User's Manual Chapter 6-5 p. 22.)

DXG-308 File Transfer.

To transfer files to your PC:

1) Turn the camera on.

2) Set the Mode Dial to "PC."

3) On the LCD Display, highlight "Mass Storage" (in blue).

4) Press the Enter button, a flashing USB cable icon appears.

5) Connect the USB cable.

6) Optional: XP pops up a window giving options for viewing and copying files.

7.) If step 6 didn't occur, you can also double-click on My Computer icon, and double-click on Removable Disk

Note to XP Users:

Make sure you have Service Pack 2, Directx 9OC, Media Player Version 10. 

300 Series DSC drivers are not required to upload files to your XP-equipped personal computer; however, if you want to use the PC Cam (webcam) feature, you must first install the camera driver. To use the PC Cam function follows the same basic steps except Step 3. In step 3), instead of highlighting "Mass Storage," highlight "PC Camera."

Related FAQ: Why does the camera LCD screen go blank?

Answer: After the camera is connected via USB, it is normal for the LCD display to go blank. After it's connected to the computer, the camera runs off power supplied by the USB. The LCD display is not needed at this point, because you provide the further actions needed as you work with the computer's monitor


----------



## anilr60 (Nov 15, 2005)

Help Need Help. lost Cd (driver) for my DXG 308. can any one help. Can someone e-mail me the driver to install pictures from my camera to pc.

many thanks
Jaz


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

anilr60 said:


> Help Need Help. lost Cd (driver) for my DXG 308. can any one help. Can someone e-mail me the driver to install pictures from my camera to pc.
> 
> many thanks
> Jaz


Try here http://www.dxgusa.com/Support/downloads.html
scroll down to "Download Drivers" and select your model.


----------



## gearb0x (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey everyone,

well I had been watching this thread for a while trying to understand how it could be so hard to install and use the DXG-308 camera. Now I know! Anyway this is what worked for me and I sure hope it will work for anyone else. One thing I learned is that you "MUST" turn the camera on "BEFORE" you connect it to your PC and with the dial on the camera set to PC and select MASS STORAGE. This is the most important step of the procedure. Once the camera dial is in PC mode and you have selected MASS STORAGE it is now safe to connect the camera to your PC. If you have the software installed the windows options box will popup asking you what you want to do. At this point you can either choose the scanner and camera wizard (if your using windowsXP) or you can also select open folder to view files. Either option should work! I hope this has answered some questions for everyone.

Peace Out !


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

> I used to be able to just hook up the camera to the computer through a USB cord and then a window would pop up and I followed instructions from there, but now all it does it recognize it and then nothing pops up.


It sounds to me like the wizard somehow got the word to do nothing.

Right click on the drive the camera makes in My Computer or Windows Explorer. Properties > AutoPlay > Pictures. "Select an action to perform" and select to copy the pictures using the wizard. You will get the window automatically in the future.


----------



## viresse (Jun 9, 2007)

Somebody just gave me a DXG-308 digital camera because they lost the cables and don't want to bother with it anymore. I'm trying to figure out what kind of cable I need, nothing in my USB connector set fit the port.


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

viresse said:


> Somebody just gave me a DXG-308 digital camera because they lost the cables and don't want to bother with it anymore. I'm trying to figure out what kind of cable I need, nothing in my USB connector set fit the port.


See if you can order the cable directly from the company (unlikely) or use a memory card and buy a card reader (much easier)  I find the last option allows me more flexability when using my DXG camera  Not to mention that you can take the card to almost any kiosk and print pics directly from the memory card.


----------



## atul.s (Jan 2, 2008)

hello everyone,
i gt this DXG-308 digital camera with 256MB SD memory stick as a gift from my aunt,bt she forgt to bring along the driver cd with it. i connected it to my PC and it worked without any problem. i used it many a times it was easy to use.
bt since last few days wn i connect it to my pc it shows only 14MB memory inpite of having 256MB memory stick withi the camera. even whn i click photos, as soon as those 14MB gets filled. it shows memory-full.
i guess i am unable to access the memory stick. i have tried everything i could bt nothing works. 
please help me


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

Try the link in the quote atul.s for a driver... that may make it easier to access the memory card. However there is a setting on the camera that allows you to switch between the memory card and the internal memory. Unfortunately I have forgotten how to switch between the two. But it sounds to me like that has been activated and the pictures are being stored on the internal memory rather than the memory card.

You may find this link useful from the DXG site

I look to see if I can find the user manul for my camera and get back with you. Good luck for now. 



help4me said:


> Try here http://www.dxgusa.com/Support/downloads.html
> scroll down to "Download Drivers" and select your model.


----------



## atul.s (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks help4me for replying to my problem.
i have actually tried that driver too. bt all effort in vain. it gave no error while installation, bt things didnt work. tried both mode pc camera as well as mass storage. have also tried locking n unlocking memory card. bt all photos go to internal memory only.
i tried searching for the option for the memory to store the photos(internal or memory card) bt i cudnt find it. pls tell me whr to find it.
please let me know if u find it.


----------



## help4me (Oct 29, 2005)

I'll keep looking. The DXG site doesn't seem to be of much help beyond driver downloads.


----------



## bravo91 (Jan 10, 2008)

ive had this camera for years and i have the same problem. there is no such option of swithching back and forth from internal to external memory. Read the manual on DXG's website. It says that when you insert a memory card , cam automatically stores pictures on it. when removed, the internal memory gets used. If even after inserting memory card, cam does not detect it, then format it and clean the metal part with a soft cloth. If problem still persists, the memory card slot is defective. Contact manufacturer for replacement if it is still under warranty. I know mine is defective, so just using the cam with the internal 14mb memory for the time being untill i buy a new nd better digicam. i would suggest everyone using this cam to buy a new one as now all digicams have a minimum of 6-7 MP and good speed,quality , also their prices have fallen considerably.

Cheers!


----------



## atul.s (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks bravo91,
i was waiting for some suggestion. i will try as u so n hope that the slot is still in good position.
one thing i forgt to tell was that when the last time it worked properly, my computer detected a virus in the cam n deleted it. later i formated the cam. since then it always showed 14mb.
waiting if any more suggestions are there.
thanks all.


----------

